# Game 2: Heat @ Pacers (11/2/07 7:00 PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Game 2: Heat @ Pacers (11/2/07 7:00 PM)*

* Friday, November 2nd, 2007 | 7:00 pm | Sun Sports *









*@*









*Team Records* 

Miami Heat (0-1)
Indiana Pacers (1-0)


*Starting Lineups*

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ricky_davis/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Smush Parker
 Alonzo Mourning 
 Penny Hardaway
Mark Blount
Alexander Johnson
Joel Anthony 
Earl Barron
Chris Quinn 
Daequan Cook​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 2: Heat @ Pacers (11/2/07 7:00 PM)*

Jermaine O'Neal and Troy Murphy are questionable for Friday's game. Both of them didnt play against the Wizards on Wednesday.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 2: Heat @ Pacers (11/2/07 7:00 PM)*

This is actually a pretty even matchup. Williams and Tinsley are both creaters offensively and below average defenders. Ricky Davis has an obvious athletic advantage over Dunleavy and should be able to take him off the dribble, but needs to be accountable himself on D. Dorell needs to do a good job on Granger tomorrow, who should be a better matchup than Prince for him. Udonis and Oneal will go at it and Shaq should come out wanting to play much better than tonight.

My prediction:-


Heat - 92, Pacers - 90

sidenote: Itd be nice to get a win for once...jeez!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Game 2: Heat @ Pacers (11/2/07 7:00 PM)*

Hopefully Udonis beats JO's *** since they both dislike either other...

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lDAfSRbr16c&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lDAfSRbr16c&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Game 2: Heat @ Pacers (11/2/07 7:00 PM)*

Oh, and it's necessary to bring this up for every Pacers game:

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/r3H77gIpYi8&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/r3H77gIpYi8&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 2: Heat @ Pacers (11/2/07 7:00 PM)*

Yeah...it really is


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We've lost so many games to Indiana. I think we're due against them. Heat 97 Pacers 90


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Indiana looked surprisingly good in their last game against the Wizards. I am picking them to win 2 in a row. 90-85 Pacers.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Will the Pacers curse continue?!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jermaine O'Neal will play tonight
http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20071102/SPORTS04/711020451/1088/SPORTS04


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JO and Haslem...good times , im sick of all these losses - goes back to 13 in a row or something, i wanna feel a win!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

It's time to go to work...Let's get a win tonight!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Ricky off to a horrible start...terrible D, 2 bad decisions on offense


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

:lol: at JWill knocking Jermaine O'Neal over. This league has become dominated by flopping.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

10-2 run, timeout Miami

No flow offensively whatsoever


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Our defense has sucked this year. We should've kept Posey. But it's anot a lack of quickness. Dorell/Ricky just aren't reading screens very well.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

2 fouls on Shaq, adios, our best center comes into the game


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

another game...another 2 fouls on Shaq early..*yawn*


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haslem...thats ur shot baby! knock that **** down!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Udonis - I don't think your shot is on right now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice move by Ricky.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JWill for 333333333333333 assist from Ricky D


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice spurt by the Heat, JWill for 333333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a block by Dorell!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice block by Dorell...WOW


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There u go UD - jesus hes already jacked up 8 shots...is Shaq mad?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Haslem Victim #1 Dunleavy, Next Up, Jermaine O'Neal


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

UD with the KO on Dunleavy! I don't think he likes the Pacers very much. Look for JO to retaliate. Even without Ron Artest/Stephen Jackson, these game will still be dirty IMO.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Needa get Shaq out for the last few minutes of this quarter so he doesnt pick up his third. Put him back in with about 7 left in the 2nd quarter.

Im only watchin on the computer - how was Dorells block?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Zo should be in after the commercial. Shaq did a great job playing in foul trouble. And even more credit to Riles for not taking him out immediately.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

BG44 said:


> Needa get Shaq out for the last few minutes of this quarter so he doesnt pick up his third. Put him back in with about 7 left in the 2nd quarter.
> 
> Im only watchin on the computer - how was Dorells block?


Sick


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Daequan in the game


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice over the back by Diogu


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Daequan Cook is in

Nice move by JWill


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

JWill AND1!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Blount ties it up


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Blount should do nothing but spot up and shoot.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Another terrible shot by Zo...maybe we need DOHleac back?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Diougu's hitting the glass. Zo's missed by a lot on his first two shots. They've either been deflected or he's getting hit, cause I haven't seen that happen in a long time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Zo sometimes becomes the black hole on offense. Once he gets it, there's a good chance he's taking the shot.

Good to see us come back after that slow start.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

No...we dont need DOHleac...trust me...

down 2, end of 1st. Whose on Diogu?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> Blount should do nothing but spot up and shoot.


Yeah. He's like a poor man's Dirk without the D. Oh wait...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> Zo sometimes becomes the black hole on offense. Once he gets it, there's a good chance he's taking the shot.
> 
> Good to see us come back after that slow start.


Yeah, but he has shot 60% the past couple of years on those shots, so it's cool


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

BG44 said:


> No...we dont need DOHleac...trust me...
> 
> down 2, end of 1st. Whose on Diogu?


Diogu went over UD's back on the 1st one, the last one nobody boxed him out (Blount was his guy) and he got the board untouched


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Daequan's 1st NBA points!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice shot by Cook!

And another by Dorell


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heat take the lead on Dorell's jumper


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cook with the 2 - first pro bucket!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thats my boy Dorell - stroke that J! haha!

Nice start by the Heat


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Quinn is about to check in....notice no Smush with Daequan and Quinn playing ahead of him

Smush, Welcome to Riles Doghouse


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Interesting Shaq_Diesel, didnt take long did it?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diougu is killing us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Daequan looks good early, 2 TO's but atleast hes shooting and making so far.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

A Quinn/Cook backcourt right now.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Mark Blount is atleast as bad on D as Toine, if not worse


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cook showing off his offensive arsenal. A shot, a layup and a floater so far.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, a 3 for Blount.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wow Blount for 3 again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Blount again for 3!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

BS call....Quinn with the block and the strip


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Ricky missed Shaq down low.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is what Blount can bring? hes a better 3pt shooter then Toine!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cook is on Fire!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Cook for 33333333333333333333


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

You've gotta be kidding me, Harrison didn't chop down on Shaq? What a joke


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice feed by Dorell to Zo.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Zo with the and1....Harrison picks up #3


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Is anyone else listening on League Pass with the Indiana broadcast? These guys are clueless to anything about our team, the comments they've made are completely off


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

That's our luck....Granger ends the half with a buzzer beater

Heat down 1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horrible ending to the half. Our bench has been very good tonight. Lets hope the starters pick it up in the 2nd. We got to slow Diogu and now Granger down in the 2nd.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bull****...ah well, we had a good half - just gotta clamp down in the last few minutes of each quarter.

Anyone wanna give a halftime rundown on the players?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Our defense isnt working at a unit, there doesnt seem to be a lot of help when someones coming to the basket. That, and Diogus knockin down 18 footers...since when?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

BG44 said:


> Our defense isnt working at a unit, there doesnt seem to be a lot of help when someones coming to the basket. That, and Diogus knockin down 18 footers...since when?


Since this summer. He, Foster, and Harrison have all been working on their jumpers.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

http://scores.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=271102011

Cook 9 pts
Blount 8 pts
Zo 6 pts 2 blk 3 reb
Ricky 6 pts 6 reb 3 ast
JWill 6 pts 5 ast
Dorell 4 pts 3 reb 1 blk
Shaq 4 pts 2 reb 3 to

Getting outrebounded 27-20
Beat at FT line (6-9) vs. (1-5)
Granger has 15, Diogu 14...no one else has more than 8 - stop those 2


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BG44 said:


> Anyone wanna give a halftime rundown on the players?


Blount, Cook and Zo carried us in the 1st half. The rest were very average. There, thats my rundown of the 1st half :biggrin:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Ricky for 3333333333333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Back to back baskets at the shot clock buzzer for Miami. Now we got to pick up our D.

Dorell with a jumper. Great ball movement so far.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Terrible shot by Ricky


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Terrible shot by Ricky


I believe Riley agrees with you.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jermaine Foster and Harrison all have 3 fouls....take advantage of them


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Where is the foul? Jermaine has gotta be one of the most overhyped superstar in the league...he's tissue soft as a supposive post player


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD is off tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq FINALLY gets a call.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Udonis needs to these shots.......Shaq picks up the scraps for the and 1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

THats twice tonight Shaq crossed the free throw line. What is going on there?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another SF is killing us. Dorell needs to step up his D.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wade2shaq said:


> THats twice tonight Shaq crossed the free throw line. What is going on there?


First he can't be physical inside, now we're going to crack down on his foot going over the line. Whatever it takes to keep Shaq down I guess. I'd like Tinsley to get called for a carry, maybe Granger for steps, or Diogu for over-the-back if we're going to start officiating like it's high school ball now...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

"I don't think Udonis can handle Diogu" 

These Pacers broadcasters are a little bit dilusional


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

3 minutes in the penalty...maybe we'll get some free throw opportunities for once


----------



## younge2468 (Jun 29, 2006)

the heat look like a boring offense to watch......... very boring.......


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

younge2468 said:


> the heat look like a boring offense to watch......... very boring.......


Imagine the Cavs without LeBron, the Lakers without Kobe...that's what you're watching.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> 3 minutes in the penalty...maybe we'll get some free throw opportunities for once


And hopefully we start to make them.


----------



## younge2468 (Jun 29, 2006)

*wish stand van gundy was back with the heat. *


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice pass by UD to Zo.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice high-low Udonis to Zo


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I love how much contact is allowed when it doesn't involve Shaq, completely different officiating


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I love how much contact is allowed when it doesn't involve Shaq, completely different officiating


Yeah, Diogu got away with two fouls, first on Zo and then on Dorell. I can see the one on Zo not getting called but the one of Dorell was pretty obviuos.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JWill has to finish that play


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wade2shaq said:


> Yeah, Diogu got away with two fouls, first on Zo and then on Dorell. I can see the one on Zo not getting called but the one of Dorell was pretty obviuos.


Look at this...you let them play until Shaq comes in, now the whistles are blowing again....:lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice D by Cook.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Quinn hits...Heat take the lead


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Blount is to Defense as Antoine is to Dieting


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

big 3 by Daequan


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta make that Shaq.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

A completely 100% obvious travel on JO....what the **** are you looking at?

If you have DVR, please rewind and look at how obvious that call was


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Daequan!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

DQ is our leading scorer? Did I miss something?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq got a call there, thankfully.

A 20 yr old carrying us.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

great call...this officiating crew won't get a Christmas card from Shaq

Only call fouls when you want to, atleast be consistant......


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Blount for 33333333333333333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big 3 by Blount!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cook for 3! Wow


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Daequan hits it from his hometown in Dayton!!!!!! 3333333333333333333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta hand it to Cook. He's definitely not shy and will keep shooting and shooting. In the preseason he was missing a lot, but not tonight.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Look at this defense! Rotations are crisp, and we're not giving up anything! WOOOOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Dq = Roy!!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Ugh..................let's finish this game up, come on fellas


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Two bad possesions in a row.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Make that 3 bad possesions in a row.

EDIT: I guess not. JO fouls out.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

It's a block...thank you


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jesus....what a HORRIBLE possession


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We are imploding on offense.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wow........we're gonna lead the whole way and lose b/c this scrub off the bench is pulling shots out of his ***


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just a horrible last 2 minutes for Miami.

It doesnt matter who coaches or plays for the Pacers, they always play well against us.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

11-0 run

We don't have anyone on the floor that can finish games...start up the bus

Come back soon Dwyane


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

way to give up Riles, don't foul, just quit


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Two games this season, two 4th quarter implosions for Miami.

Yup, this is where we miss Wade the most.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

the Heat are cursed at Indy

that is all


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shaq was right about not getting enough shots. If he is going to score 10 pts this season he needs at least 30 shots.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Boxscore Indiana 87, Miami 85

Player of the Game:
Daequan 28 minutes, 17 pts (7-12 FG, 3/4 3PT), 5 rebounds, 3 assists, 3 turnovers, 2 steals

Line of the Night:
Udonis Haslem *5-20 FG* Shaq *4-13 FG*

Ricky 13 points, 14 rebounds
Blount 3/4 3PT


----------



## younge2468 (Jun 29, 2006)

like is said before the heat have zero offense. there alway running the same play set. i can't stand watching the heat offense. Pat should have stayed retire. bring back stand van gundy. at least his offense was so predictable.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Well, we can't win in Indiana. But Cook's got ballz. Good draft pick. Penny might lose minutes if he keeps this up. Riles>>>>SVG. SVG couldn't deal with vets.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *Pacers 87, Heat 85*
> 
> Observations from Friday's 87-85 loss to the Pacers at Conseco Fieldhouse:
> 
> ...


http://blogs.sun-sentinel.com/sports_basketball_heat/2007/11/pacers-87-heat-.html


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

wade2shaq said:


> Two games this season, two 4th quarter implosions for Miami.
> 
> Yup, this is where we miss Wade the most.


was thinking the same thing. the whole game was painful to watch tho. cook was pretty good. need wade back, thats all there is to say


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Wow.. Some sweet playing

Way to carry the team while Wade is out, Shaq  

Wade is going to need spinal surgery from carrying everyone's weight upon his return


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

IDK What the heck is wrong with Shaq?? Maybe theres nothing wrong with him, thats just the way he is?? He looks so depressed out htere too, and that beard doesn thelp it just makes him look older..He looks really depressed out tehre barley ever showing any emotion..


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

younge2468 said:


> like is said before the heat have zero offense. there alway running the same play set. i can't stand watching the heat offense. Pat should have stayed retire. bring back stand van gundy. at least his offense was so predictable.


writing with big letters doesnt make your post anymore important. plz stop--its annoying.

lets not forget half the team is new. pretty much our entire bench is new and one starter. im not panicking yet. im gonna wait for the team to jell for a bit---let them realize what their roles are and how to play off Shaq and Wade (when he comes back). Ive noticed sometimes they look lost with their sets on offense and defense, more miscommunication than usual-- especially when the bench is playing. let them finish work out the kinks.

ill press the panick button if they still play like this in January.

Edit: one thing im beginning to get fed up with is Shaqs lazy attitude on the court. i used to just let slide--not anymore. this game VS the Pacers i actually cracked a smile when his fat *** sat down and Zo replaced him. for the first time since Shaq has been in Miami, i was happy to see him NOT play.


----------

